# To wait or not to wait



## Clydon94

Is being a non-vet civilian worth the CS MA wait... I am 22 years old and scored low (85) on this past CS test. I understand the process in becoming a full time police officer can be lengthy and stressful (after reading through some threads on MC) but just wanted some feed back from people who have tried to get on in MA for 8 plus years. I figured take two more CS tests in MA before pursuing another state. Has anyone regret waiting? Or think they should've pursued another state earlier rather than later


-Reserve Academy
-Associates Degree
-Current Special Police Officer


----------



## Guest

Does your department hire their full timers off of their specials?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clydon94

Spartan219 said:


> Does your department hire their full timers off of their specials?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do if you live in town off CS


----------



## pahapoika

Not to sound like the voice of doom but you have to hit the trifecta.
*Score
Residency
Veteran*

There's just too much competition in a small state for a good paying job with bennies. Get something in New England and you're always close to home or try one of the big cities. Masscops has members from LAPD and NYPD.

I'm sure they give you a hand if you decided to go that route.
In all sincerity good luck, but don't wait too long


----------



## Edmizer1

If you are 22, you might find yourself quickly at 32 and no closer to the job if you do not have the trifecta described above. If you are serious about getting started, either go to neighboring state and apply or go out of state to a place that has a training program you can self sponsor into that is compatible with Massachusetts standards. I've posted before that CT departments are always hiring and are usually higher paying, professional jobs. CT takes policing seriously. If you take a passive approach it probably won't happen.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Clydon94 said:


> Has anyone regret waiting? Or think they should've pursued another state earlier rather than later
> 
> -Reserve Academy
> -Associates Degree
> -Current Special Police Officer


Yes.

Yes.

Plenty of places in NH hiring.

Don't wait for something if this is what you want to do. Hanging onto hope that a particular department will get down to your score, is an epic waste of time.

Tried for 11 years, hoping that the MSP would get to my score, and I skipped a bunch of tests thinking "I'm still young, I have time." Lots of people told me the same, that I was young and had time.

Suddenly I wasn't young, and time was out.


----------



## Clydon94

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Plenty of places in NH hiring.
> 
> Don't wait for something if this is what you want to do. Hanging onto hope that a particular department will get down to your score, is an epic waste of time.
> 
> Tried for 11 years, hoping that the MSP would get to my score, and I skipped a bunch of tests thinking "I'm still young, I have time." Lots of people told me the same, that I was young and had time.
> 
> Suddenly I wasn't young, and time was out.


Thanks for all the feed back, I've been filling out apps for NH, Manchester caught my eye, Pvt are you a PO in Nh? Any details I should know regarding NH


----------



## Inspector71

Clydon94 said:


> Pvt are you a PO in Nh?


No he's not, but he can be my wingman anytime!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose

I started taking civil cirus tests when I was 21, only to have my score go down each additional test I took every two years.

You snooze you lose. Start looking out of state now, not when you are in your late 20s.


----------



## Clydon94

Goose said:


> I started taking civil cirus tests when I was 21, only to have my score go down each additional test I took every two years.
> 
> You snooze you lose. Start looking out of state now, not when you are in your late 20s.


Asking as I get on...MA is a real winner when it comes to the process... I'll keep an eye out, FHP is in my sights as well


----------



## Goose

FHP may be a good place to start but keep your head on straight. It's been a while since I've looked but I don't think they pay very well and they didn't have a stellar reputation with other LE agencies but things may have changed. We used to have a member on here with FHP but I don't think he has been on in 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Danusmc0321

I've said it before but military should be an option also. Do your four years, you will be out at 26 and still be younger than most guys/girls who get hired full time. It's invaluable in skills you learn and the networking. I talked to a younger guy the other day who wanted on my dept in the worst way. I said the same thing to him and his excuse was "well I don't want to die". Well I don't want you as my backup then. If its a family issue, that's one thing but cops are dying faster than military guys are now a days so... World needs plenty of bartenders!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Clydon94 said:


> Thanks for all the feed back, I've been filling out apps for NH, Manchester caught my eye, Pvt are you a PO in Nh? Any details I should know regarding NH


A lot of people from mass get hired in NH. There was a bunch that got hired the last round in Manchester. Nashua is also a good deferment, I know a couple people that bailed from mass to get hired pretty quickly at Nashua. They figured it out quickly.

There's a polygraph. Voodoo science if you ask me, but still part of the process. It's not nearly as political up here, and tattoos are ok above the elbow. Be the best candidate you can be, and you'll be put into contention. Wish I had tried up here years ago.

Bench press test too. People fail because of that, and the run.

If you pass the test, and pass the PT portion, you WILL get an interview. At that time you need to show them how strong of a candidate you are.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Clydon94 said:


> Is being a non-vet civilian worth the CS MA wait... I am 22 years old and scored low (85) on this past CS test. I understand the process in becoming a full time police officer can be lengthy and stressful (after reading through some threads on MC) but just wanted some feed back from people who have tried to get on in MA for 8 plus years. I figured take two more CS tests in MA before pursuing another state. Has anyone regret waiting? Or think they should've pursued another state earlier rather than later
> 
> -Reserve Academy
> -Associates Degree
> -Current Special Police Officer


Look at a map of the US.

Look at any place not named Massachusetts and they are probably hiring police officers.

Go to one of those places. I heard Virginia is nice this time of year.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Herrdoktor said:


> Look at a map of the US.
> 
> Look at any place not named Massachusetts and they are probably hiring police officers.
> 
> Go to one of those places. I heard Virginia is nice this time of year.


Lmao.


----------



## Clydon94

Herrdoktor said:


> Look at a map of the US.
> 
> Look at any place not named Massachusetts and they are probably hiring police officers.
> 
> Go to one of those places. I heard Virginia is nice this time of year.


Haha fact


----------



## Herrdoktor

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Lmao.


My department can't find enough qualified candidates for positions we desperately need filled so when I read threads like this all I want to do is bang my head on my desk.


----------



## Clydon94

What department is that?


----------



## LA Copper

Herrdoktor said:


> My department can't find enough qualified candidates for positions we need filled.


Same here.


----------



## Herrdoktor

Prince William County Police Department


----------



## felony

Like others have said, take every test you can. Taking the CS test, every 2 years drains time and before you know it, you're maxed out on age or have something else in the fire. My advice is to join the Guard, it will force you to keep up your PT and if you deploy is your ticket. Or self sponsor to a full time academy and soon enough, with all the departments leaving CS, you will have a better shot of getting on.

I did well on the CS test but did not get hired, so I went out of state, did well and got the job. I work in RI so I am no more than 45 minutes from friends and family. There is life beyond Massachusetts!


----------



## USAF3424

Join the guard. You'll be able to keep your current job. When you get back from training you can get your bachelors & masters at any state school for free. Hop on the first deployment you can to get vet status. I'm about to wrap up my 6 year contract and my unit has deployed 3 times in those 6 years.


----------



## Treehouse413

Clydon94 said:


> Is being a non-vet civilian worth the CS MA wait... I am 22 years old and scored low (85) on this past CS test. I understand the process in becoming a full time police officer can be lengthy and stressful (after reading through some threads on MC) but just wanted some feed back from people who have tried to get on in MA for 8 plus years. I figured take two more CS tests in MA before pursuing another state. Has anyone regret waiting? Or think they should've pursued another state earlier rather than later
> 
> -Reserve Academy
> -Associates Degree
> -Current Special Police Officer





USAF3424 said:


> Join the guard. You'll be able to keep your current job. When you get back from training you can get your bachelors & masters at any state school for free. Hop on the first deployment you can to get vet status. I'm about to wrap up my 6 year contract and my unit has deployed 3 times in those 6 years.


----------



## Treehouse413

Clydon94 said:


> Is being a non-vet civilian worth the CS MA wait... I am 22 years old and scored low (85) on this past CS test. I understand the process in becoming a full time police officer can be lengthy and stressful (after reading through some threads on MC) but just wanted some feed back from people who have tried to get on in MA for 8 plus years. I figured take two more CS tests in MA before pursuing another state. Has anyone regret waiting? Or think they should've pursued another state earlier rather than later
> 
> -Reserve Academy
> -Associates Degree
> -Current Special Police Officer


I've been on 17 years and when I was trying I took every test. Ma,CT,MA sp,CT sp, CT corrections. Started off with corrections and shortly after got on local. You shouldn't take just one test and limit your options remember there's a lot of competition there. If I could start over I'd be a plumber or electrician


----------



## LA Copper

I took two Civil Service tests, scored 99 on both, and still waited. Went out of state and never looked back.


----------



## TacEntry

I dicked the dog for at least 3 CS tests while in my 20's in Mass hoping for a miracle. In the meantime got Associates in CJ, joined Military reserve component, worked as a Boston Rule 400 special, ended up working in corrections for a decade before I wriggled into my non-CS dream cop gig.

I always say it- its the journey and not necessarily the destination.


----------



## Clydon94

LA Copper said:


> I took two Civil Service tests, scored 99 on both, and still waited. Went out of state and never looked back.


Im very close to being on the same boat


----------



## LA Copper

Clydon94 said:


> Im very close to being on the same boat


I'm here when you're ready


----------



## pahapoika

Treehouse413 said:


> I've been on 17 years and when I was trying I took every test. Ma,CT,MA sp,CT sp, CT corrections. Started off with corrections and shortly after got on local. You shouldn't take just one test and limit your options remember there's a lot of competition there. If I could start over I'd be a plumber or electrician


I wanted Boston Fire ( scored a 100 ) , but would up with the DOC. If i had to do it over again would have stayed driving for BFI


----------



## msw

It's amazing how little has changed in MA in this regard in the last forty years! In 1975, at 21, I took my first CS test, and another about 18 months later. But there were very few opportunities with any decent sized MA PD in the mid 1970's, unless you were a minority or female. I did get offers from a couple very small MA PD's, but didn't have any interest in working for a tiny Dept. But back then, I also "hedged my bets" by applying to PD's in CT, FL, and CA, while working as a Campus Cop (an SSPO!) at Wellesley College PD. And in the fall of 1977, when I was 23, I loaded all my earthly possessions into my 1963 Chevy and drove to California for an LE job with a big agency. Gave it 33 1/2 years (of active service, I stayed on as a Reserve, after my retirement), never looked back, and never regretted the move. I grew to really love the southwest USA, and didn't really miss New England much at all, after a very short time..... Though I do stil enjoy visiting friends and family in the area. (Just not in the winter or summer!)


----------



## USAF3424

pahapoika said:


> I wanted Boston Fire ( scored a 100 ) , but would up with the DOC. If i had to do it over again would have stayed driving for BFI


Took the fire exam 3 times (scored a 100 all 3 times). Never heard anything. BFD hasn't hired a civilian since 2005? Took my first police exam as a civilian right after joining the guard. Got hired by BPD in the first class off the list.


----------



## Clydon94

msw said:


> It's amazing how little has changed in MA in this regard in the last forty years! In 1975, at 21, I took my first CS test, and another about 18 months later. But there were very few opportunities with any decent sized MA PD in the mid 1970's, unless you were a minority or female. I did get offers from a couple very small MA PD's, but didn't have any interest in working for a tiny Dept. But back then, I also "hedged my bets" by applying to PD's in CT, FL, and CA, while working as a Campus Cop (an SSPO!) at Wellesley College PD. And in the fall of 1977, when I was 23, I loaded all my earthly possessions into my 1963 Chevy and drove to California for an LE job with a big agency. Gave it 33 1/2 years (of active service, I stayed on as a Reserve, after my retirement), never looked back, and never regretted the move. I grew to really love the southwest USA, and didn't really miss New England much at all, after a very short time..... Though I do stil enjoy visiting friends and family in the area. (Just not in the winter or summer!)


It must of been tough leaving family behind. I'm still not positive if I can do that yet or not, I have so much to leave behind. I don't mind somewhere an hour or two away but CA is a ballsy move. I'm up in the air about that decision


----------



## Crazy Otto

Herrdoktor said:


> Look at a map of the US.
> 
> Look at any place not named Massachusetts and they are probably hiring police officers.
> 
> Go to one of those places. I heard Virginia is nice this time of year.


TRUTH! I happen to be in VA right now. It is indeed very nice!


----------



## msw

Clydon94 said:


> It must of been tough leaving family behind. I'm still not positive if I can do that yet or not, I have so much to leave behind. I don't mind somewhere an hour or two away but CA is a ballsy move. I'm up in the air about that decision


I was single and wanted an adventure. I wanted to work for a big Dept, with high crime areas, and the potential for lots of varied assignments over a multi-decade career, and it did not take long for me to realize that was not going to happen if I stayed in MA. And I did in fact get all of that during my 3+ decades with the "other big Dept" in Southern California. So for me, no, it was not all that difficult a decision. Yes, I left friends and family behind, but that is what vacations are for. I realize this kind of move is not for everyone, but as _LA Copper_ will attest, there are a lot of MA folks who did in fact come west to Southern California for LE jobs over the past few decades. And I am guessing most of them stayed!


----------



## BxDetSgt

If you want to do a lot of really cool police work join the rest of us in the 617 Club three hours south. They even let you root for the B's, C's, Pats, and Sox! Honestly there are a ton of Massholes down here on NYPD, and a ton of opportunities to do some really cool work. In the ghetto it really is all about how hard you work and not who you know (somewhat)>


----------



## militia_man

If you want to stay in Massachusetts and be a cop, then you need to man up and join the military. The National Guard or reserves will give you the best of both worlds and you can volunteer for deployments to earn veteran status. 

I'm partial to the Air National Guard. One half of my Security Forces Squadron (military police) had served in the Army or Marines prior to crossing into the blue. They were all proud of their prior service with the other branches, but they were glad they transferred. The Air Force takes great care of Airmen and families, has good equipment, and training has greatly improved due to the demands of the Global War on Terror. 

The Coast Guard Reserve would probably be a good gig too. Join up with a port security unit and you probably would be able to volunteer for a deployment overseas. 

Whatever branch you join, you will meet some GREAT AMERICANS and make good professional contacts that you may find helpful sometime in the future. Plus, you will be part of the true 1% who did their small part to serve this nation in the military.


----------



## Clydon94

militia_man said:


> If you want to stay in Massachusetts and be a cop, then you need to man up and join the military. The National Guard or reserves will give you the best of both worlds and you can volunteer for deployments to earn veteran status.
> 
> I'm partial to the Air National Guard. One half of my Security Forces Squadron (military police) had served in the Army or Marines prior to crossing into the blue. They were all proud of their prior service with the other branches, but they were glad they transferred. The Air Force takes great care of Airmen and families, has good equipment, and training has greatly improved due to the demands of the Global War on Terror.
> 
> The Coast Guard Reserve would probably be a good gig too. Join up with a port security unit and you probably would be able to volunteer for a deployment overseas.
> 
> Whatever branch you join, you will meet some GREAT AMERICANS and make good professional contacts that you may find helpful sometime in the future. Plus, you will be part of the true 1% who did their small part to serve this nation in the military.


3 of my friends joined the army, they all said the time sucked but realized in the end it is worth it. also one of my friends said most of his time spent there was with immature guys who walked around like they where macho/was all about sucking up to who was in command. so i have heard good and bad about the military. But, I tried joining right after HS but was denied because i was on medication at the time for my arthritis in my elbow.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Explains the typing issues, good luck.


----------



## Clydon94

BxDetSgt said:


> Explains the typing issues, good luck.


Haha took me a second to get that...thanks


----------



## Danusmc0321

If you want it bad enough, and you know it will help you get where you want to be, then your friends view point shouldn't matter. It should motivate you that if your friends were able to do it, you should too. It's a short period of time and It can be hard, but so is the profession your trying to get into, and it will prepare you for it. You might have make some sacrifices to make it happen. The military is what you make of it. There are times it sucks, there is times when it's awesome. Kinda like being a cop, so if your looking for good times for the next 30 years with guys who aren't type A personalities or sucking up, then I would take out a loan, open up a bodega in Cambridge and call it a day.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Danusmc0321 said:


> If you want it bad enough, and you know it will help you get where you want to be, then your friends view point shouldn't matter. It should motivate you that if your friends were able to do it, you should too. It's a short period of time and It can be hard, but so is the profession your trying to get into, and it will prepare you for it. You might have make some sacrifices to make it happen. The military is what you make of it. There are times it sucks, there is times when it's awesome. Kinda like being a cop, so if your looking for good times for the next 30 years with guys who aren't type A personalities or sucking up, then I would take out a loan, open up a bodega in Cambridge and call it a day.


That's what happened.

I sent the loan application for the bodega to the police department, and the police department application to the bank.

I was wondering why I didn't get the loan, nor get hired.


----------



## Lloyd Christmas

If you want to be a cop in Massachusetts then you should to take the advise you have been given on this forum. I would say most of the comments on this forum are valid, tried and true from years of experience and heart ache. I was never able to land a job on a civil service agency in Massachusetts but have since gained employment in law enforcement in another region of the U.S. I explored options in other parts of the country and was able to get hired relatively easily at two large municipalities. I have since been working for the same agency for the past 8 years with little regret. That said, the burning desire to work the job in Massachusetts never die. I personally feel if you meet the qualifications set in Massachusetts, you likely meet the qualifications throughout much of the country. That said, you may not get the job satisfaction you desire by working in another part of the country. I often find myself monitoring this website looking for opportunities to transfer back to the mother land knowing full well that I wouldn't leave and uproot if given the opportunity at this stage of my life. If I were you I would do some soul searching and decide WHERE you want to be a police officer ( MA, NH,) and then decide what you have to do to obtain your goal. Massachusetts is difficult to get on as stated above. and is loaded with young adults who are willing to give up 2-6 years of their youth just to have the chance at the job in the commonwealth. I would also direct you to target somewhere warm. Not having to shovel driveways and sidewalks has been a small blessing and golfing 12 months a year does provide some therapeutic value after a week of taking calls. Good Luck


----------



## Danusmc0321

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's what happened.
> 
> I sent the loan application for the bodega to the police department, and the police department application to the bank.
> 
> I was wondering why I didn't get the loan, nor get hired.


Sancuary city man, make a killing. "Se habla español and EBT Welcome!"


----------



## Clydon94

Lloyd Christmas said:


> If you want to be a cop in Massachusetts then you should to take the advise you have been given on this forum. I would say most of the comments on this forum are valid, tried and true from years of experience and heart ache. I was never able to land a job on a civil service agency in Massachusetts but have since gained employment in law enforcement in another region of the U.S. I explored options in other parts of the country and was able to get hired relatively easily at two large municipalities. I have since been working for the same agency for the past 8 years with little regret. That said, the burning desire to work the job in Massachusetts never die. I personally feel if you meet the qualifications set in Massachusetts, you likely meet the qualifications throughout much of the country. That said, you may not get the job satisfaction you desire by working in another part of the country. I often find myself monitoring this website looking for opportunities to transfer back to the mother land knowing full well that I wouldn't leave and uproot if given the opportunity at this stage of my life. If I were you I would do some soul searching and decide WHERE you want to be a police officer ( MA, NH,) and then decide what you have to do to obtain your goal. Massachusetts is difficult to get on as stated above. and is loaded with young adults who are willing to give up 2-6 years of their youth just to have the chance at the job in the commonwealth. I would also direct you to target somewhere warm. Not having to shovel driveways and sidewalks has been a small blessing and golfing 12 months a year does provide some therapeutic value after a week of taking calls. Good Luck





Lloyd Christmas said:


> If you want to be a cop in Massachusetts then you should to take the advise you have been given on this forum. I would say most of the comments on this forum are valid, tried and true from years of experience and heart ache. I was never able to land a job on a civil service agency in Massachusetts but have since gained employment in law enforcement in another region of the U.S. I explored options in other parts of the country and was able to get hired relatively easily at two large municipalities. I have since been working for the same agency for the past 8 years with little regret. That said, the burning desire to work the job in Massachusetts never die. I personally feel if you meet the qualifications set in Massachusetts, you likely meet the qualifications throughout much of the country. That said, you may not get the job satisfaction you desire by working in another part of the country. I often find myself monitoring this website looking for opportunities to transfer back to the mother land knowing full well that I wouldn't leave and uproot if given the opportunity at this stage of my life. If I were you I would do some soul searching and decide WHERE you want to be a police officer ( MA, NH,) and then decide what you have to do to obtain your goal. Massachusetts is difficult to get on as stated above. and is loaded with young adults who are willing to give up 2-6 years of their youth just to have the chance at the job in the commonwealth. I would also direct you to target somewhere warm. Not having to shovel driveways and sidewalks has been a small blessing and golfing 12 months a year does provide some therapeutic value after a week of taking calls. Good Luck


everyone on here has given me great advice, this thread has turned into a good reference for young guys like myself, I appreciate it


----------



## Goose

Clydon94 said:


> 3 of my friends joined the army, they all said the time sucked but realized in the end it is worth it. also one of my friends said most of his time spent there was with immature guys who walked around like they where macho/was all about sucking up to who was in command. so i have heard good and bad about the military. But, I tried joining right after HS but was denied because i was on medication at the time for my arthritis in my elbow.


I did ten years in retail, have injuries to show for it, and could say the exact same shit - just not the "worth it" part.


----------



## JerryD

So it is extremely difficult to be a mass cop?
I only know one guy who became a trooper at 30. He never had any real long-term jobs before that: security guard, recruiter, fraud investigator (WTH is that?)... Also military reserve. What a long waiting.


----------



## Kalex100

Hi There, I'm trying to gather some information as well, I figured since this thread was substantiated i'd ask this question.

I'm 34 years old and am studying for the 2017 CS Exam, what is the procedure on test day? Someone earlier had mentioned a Chest Press and Run, are those on test day? what are their parameters?

I do not have military experience which is why I mentioned my age, however, I was a Correctional Officer in the past and have over 8 separate years of Security work history. How difficult might it be for me to be a new hire without the added military benefit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Kalex100 said:


> Hi There, I'm trying to gather some information as well, I figured since this thread was substantiated i'd ask this question.
> 
> I'm 34 years old and am studying for the 2017 CS Exam, what is the procedure on test day? Someone earlier had mentioned a Chest Press and Run, are those on test day? what are their parameters?
> 
> I do not have military experience which is why I mentioned my age, however, I was a Correctional Officer in the past and have over 8 separate years of Security work history. How difficult might it be for me to be a new hire without the added military benefit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Very difficult.

Only a test on test day, NH does the PT right after the exam, not Mass.

Plus you've aged out for a lot of departments.


----------



## baconator

The military opens doors.


----------



## Kalex100

Thanks Pvt. 

Can you elaborate on the age issue? I didn't know I would actually have a problem with me at 34 my worry was if I didn't get anywhere in 2017 then should I just apply for non CS agencies, I didn't consider being too old?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

A lot of the CS communities have a cap at 32. MSP is 34 I think? Can't be 34 before the test date? You'll have to look it up.


----------



## BxDetSgt

woodyd said:


> Any idea when NYPD might be recruiting again, and maybe if there will be a consolidated out of state test? I started the process when I was 22, got as far as the background package, but didn't end up following through because I thought I had a couple of good chances in MA. None of them panned out, I'm 26 now and not chasing the opportunity with NYPD is a huge regret of mine.


I think we are testing now, not sure if they are still doing the out of state recruiting, but they usually will try and consolidate all steps into a few days.


----------



## felony

woodyd said:


> Any idea when NYPD might be recruiting again, and maybe if there will be a consolidated out of state test? I started the process when I was 22, got as far as the background package, but didn't end up following through because I thought I had a couple of good chances in MA. None of them panned out, I'm 26 now and not chasing the opportunity with NYPD is a huge regret of mine.


You're still young enough to get on. The NYPD age limit is 35 I believe. Just make a weekend trip and go to NYC on one of the 6 days a week they are hosting an exam. (when they are hosting the exam again). You're foolish not to take the exam ASAP as it generally takes 2 years from the time of the exam, to a academy start date. Sometimes longer depending on the exam list and you're score.

The NYPD is a different animal as I am sure BXDETSGT can tell you all about. I have a brother in law, who is a Detective in the NYPD and primarily does warrant apprehension. He is now trying to get into the terrorism unit and become stationed abroad. He loves it but they definitely operate differently than Boston PD.


----------



## Kalex100

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> A lot of the CS communities have a cap at 32. MSP is 34 I think? Can't be 34 before the test date? You'll have to look it up.


Hi Pvt. Thank you for that, I suppose my final question on this topic would be this.
Given that I'm currently 34, have no military background but a solid work history...

Do you suggest I take the test anyway to get the experience of it, see if I can garner interest from a department based on my score and where I am on the list and if nothing in 6 months start throwing in applications/testing for agencies in NH/surrounding states?

Thanks for dealing with these questions..

I am at the point in my life where I'm finally able to start applying and testing and just now finding out that I should have been trying since 2012 is a tough thing but I've always adapted and learned from everything that gets in my way.


----------



## visible25

BxDetSgt said:


> I think we are testing now, not sure if they are still doing the out of state recruiting, but they usually will try and consolidate all steps into a few days.


All NYPD exams have been cancelled until further notice.

Beginning to (finally) take the advice of the wiser from the forum and look around other than MA. Only issue is that I'm limited with the reserves.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Kalex100 said:


> Hi Pvt. Thank you for that, I suppose my final question on this topic would be this.
> Given that I'm currently 34, have no military background but a solid work history...
> 
> Do you suggest I take the test anyway to get the experience of it, see if I can garner interest from a department based on my score and where I am on the list and if nothing in 6 months start throwing in applications/testing for agencies in NH/surrounding states?
> 
> Thanks for dealing with these questions..
> 
> I am at the point in my life where I'm finally able to start applying and testing and just now finding out that I should have been trying since 2012 is a tough thing but I've always adapted and learned from everything that gets in my way.


You'll wait 6 months just to get your scores back from the CS test. I'm not kidding. Test in April, results in October.

Don't wait for the CS exam. If you want a job in LE, apply now in NH, RI, wherever. Mass is legitimately like a lottery, that's all. Other places hire much differently. My recommendation is always NH. Nashua and Manchester hire pretty regularly, as they're both large departments.


----------



## LA Copper

The LAPD test is given six days a week and it's free (not counting the plane trip out here).

We have an expedited testing process where you can take all the tests in one or two trips.

If you were to start the process today and you have a clean background, you could be in the academy within six months as we have an academy class starting every other month.

The weather is great 12 months a year, which great when you're doing police work outside. 

I'll be back there for a few weeks vacation in August if anyone is interested and would like to talk about it in person. Always happy to help.

Between NYPD, LAPD, Virginia, and New Hampshire, you have options.
Good luck


----------



## Kalex100

Thanks for that information Pvt! I will defiantly look into NH next year, I've got another year of work history I want to get under my belt (to show 5 year work history) before I start throwing in applications.

LA Copper, as far as CA goes I would consider that as well. I have also been watching LVMPD, they are hiring like crazy and I grew up in SW Las Vegas so I am already fond of that area, however, I have thoroughly enjoyed my transplantation to the NE where there are actual seasons instead of 24/7 summer! West Coast work is in my wheel house though as a possibility, I have no "roots" anywhere and will go to where the job is because it's just what I've worked towards my entire adult life gathering work experience in different fields to assist me with my "career" if that makes sense.


----------



## pahapoika

LA Copper said:


> If you were to start the process today_ *and you have a clean background*_, you could be in the academy within six months as we have an academy class starting every other month


I've never been through the process but I get the impression you have to be squeaky clean


----------



## LA Copper

pahapoika said:


> I've never been through the process but I get the impression you have to be squeaky clean


Maybe not "squeaky clean" but pretty close to it.

Kalex, I know a guy on Vegas Metro who is a sometime visitor to this site and who also happens to be a fellow New Englander.

He likes his job almost as much as I like mine. You've got options.


----------



## Kalex100

Thanks LA, I am looking forward to this adventure. I applied for Yarmouth PD back in '14 using "policeapp.com" and I have updated my information there to include NH, RI, VT, and CT. I'm very appreciative of all of the suggestions and feedback, I'm gonna study like crazy for the next 12 months then next year it's application and go time!
Thanks again!


----------



## Inspector71

Kalex100 said:


> Thanks for that information Pvt! I will defiantly look into NH next year, I've got another year of work history I want to get under my belt (to show 5 year work history) before I start throwing in applications.


Honestly, why do people impose restrictions on themselves by wasting time waiting to build up a work history to some arbitrary milestone (like 5 years) Believe me, the difference between 4-5 years of work history is NADA. Just get off your ass and get going for fucks sake!


----------



## Kalex100

Inspector71 said:


> Honestly, why do people impose restrictions on themselves by wasting time waiting to build up a work history to some arbitrary milestone (like 5 years) Believe me, the difference between 4-5 years of work history is NADA. Just get off your ass and get going for fucks sake!


Thanks Inspector! 'preciate the motivation. My story is a bit more complicated than that, but my motivation is at 100 percent, thank you for confirming it being time to get off said ass!


----------



## 8BRAVO

USAF3424 said:


> Join the guard. You'll be able to keep your current job. When you get back from training you can get your bachelors & masters at any state school for free. Hop on the first deployment you can to get vet status. I'm about to wrap up my 6 year contract and my unit has deployed 3 times in those 6 years.


That's what I did...knocked out that vet preference early...wound up in the 30's on the Boston list but got bypassed so said screw it for a while...now coming off a 4 year active tour back on the Boston vet resident list waiting to see where I place...air guard or reserve is the way to go...and an AGR tour at Westover will give a nice pay check and get status until you get hired...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8BRAVO

Clydon94 said:


> 3 of my friends joined the army, they all said the time sucked but realized in the end it is worth it. also one of my friends said most of his time spent there was with immature guys who walked around like they where macho/was all about sucking up to who was in command. so i have heard good and bad about the military. But, I tried joining right after HS but was denied because i was on medication at the time for my arthritis in my elbow.


They joined the army.... I mean...i started in the guard then switched to the reserve for other opportunities and it's been (overall) an amazing experience...it's like any other job...some days it sucks ass some days it's great....a lot depends on you and your attitude

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfoot1120

Joining the reserves was one of the best decisions I made. I was older too, should have joined when I was 18 but too much a pussy at the time. If it wasn't for the reserves I would have been a career correction officer. I'm not putting anyone down for making corrections a career it's a decent job.


----------



## 8BRAVO

bigfoot1120 said:


> Joining the reserves was one of the best decisions I made. I was older too, should have joined when I was 18 but too much a pussy at the time. If it wasn't for the reserves I would have been a career correction officer. I'm not putting anyone down for making corrections a career it's a decent job.


I joined at 25...got vet preference shortly after...and 14yrs later still at it...returning back to mass next summer after a 5.5year stint on active duty... hopefully landing a job of the 2017 list before my ass is too old lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

